

Five Keys to Corporate Programmer Happiness - mosburger
http://blog.mikedesjardins.us/2008/03/five-keys-to-corporate-programmer.html

======
ambition
Good ideas. I think meaningful, fulfilling core responsibilities are more
important, though.

If the product sucks, I would be unhappy working on it no matter the pay or
perks.

